# Programm im hintergrund laufen lassen



## haubex (19. September 2007)

weiß jemand, wie man ein JFrame im hintergrund ablaufen lässt!
man sollte es nur im taskmanager sehen...

ich dachte schon drüber nach es nur als task ablaufen zu lassen, aber wie kontrollier ich das...
geht das überhaupt!


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie meinst du das ein JFrame im Hintergrund laufen lassen? Ein JFrame ist sichtbar oder nicht sichtbar. Was meinst du mit kontrollieren?

Ein Vorschlag wäre, dass du das mit einem SystemTray löst. Damit könntest du das Fenster "unsichtbar" und wieder "sichtbar" machen und das Programm würde nicht unterbrochen werden.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## haubex (20. September 2007)

hört sich nach einem ziemlich großen problem an, aber vllt hat ja jemand eine simple lösung..

@zEriX: 
nun ja ich möchte mit hilfe eines JFrames meinen pc überwachen lassen. dieses sollte im hintergrund laufen und vllt auch als systemtray angezeigt werden..
als anwender sollte man dieses JFrame nutzen können, um einstellungen vorzunehmen und für andere sollte dieses programm dann nicht weiter sichtbar sein. ich will hier kein virus oder eine spyware entwickeln, sondern wollte nur mal wissen, was alles so an meinem pc passiert! 

gibt es auch eine dokumentation über windows system api's für den java programmierer!?
wenn ja, wie nutze ich diese!!?

grüße


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Wie ich gesagt hab, kannst du es über ein SytemTray lösen. Wenn du drauf klickst kannst du dann sagen, dass das Fenster sichtbar werden soll.



> ich will hier kein virus oder eine spyware entwickeln


Das wollte ich dir auch nicht unterstellen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## haubex (20. September 2007)

top. danke! ich glaub das hilft mir schon weiter..dann muss ich mich damit mal beschäftigen..
hast du dafür nützliche links!!?

ich muss jetzt leider weg, aber ich schau mir das mit dem system tray heut abend mal an...


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Ich finde hier ist es gut erklärt.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...14_013.htm#mjc88957a839d3e08ddb1dd7759b1eadb2

MFG

zEriX


----------

